# 20g fell apart after move and new 10g



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

*20g fell apart after move and new 10g (update on 10/10)*

so I moved from greensboro, NC to Raleigh, NC tank is a 20g laterite/sand mix, 65watt pc, "gro" liquid ferts and jobes plant spikes for what's left of the swords. so before the move:









right after move:










as of today (things are coming back together got some new hygro for the left side as seen in picture):










Today I got bored and decided to set up a new 10g planted tank for my room, so far it's laterite/sand substrate, and 17watt flourcent tube over 10g, no water so no ferts, no plants yet probably will go w/ crypts, anubias, and ferns for this one. here's the hardscape (no water in the tank yet):










just thought I'd update, thanks for looking,

Phillip


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Phillip,

It's good to see another NC planted tank keeper here at APC! It's kind of strange that your tank "fell apart" like that moving it such a short distance. How long were the plants out of water? Did you do anything different to the substrate?

I know Raleigh tap water is different than that of Greensboro, but it shouldn't have that kind of effect. How long did it take for that to happen? Did your fish show any signs of distress? If you couldn't tell I'm really curious about this. 

You should check out CAPE, it's the RTP local plant club that a few crazies such as myself and Ben Belton drive three or four hours to attend when we can. There are a lot of knowledgable folks in it, our own Picesgirl and Trenac are members. Here's the website: http://www.fishclubs.com/nc/cape/main.html

The Raleigh Aquarium Society is also having their summer picnic around Lake Jordan next weekend. Perhaps you can hook up with them too. http://fishclubs.com/nc/ras/main.html

If I could suggest one thing about your new tank prior to putting plants in there. Replace about half of the sand with Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil (aka Profile). That fine grain sand compacts a lot and smothers plants' root systems. Adding the larger grained APS will help keep it from compacting so much and will make it easier on your plants' roots to grow. I've had a lot of success with a sand/APS mixture in the past. It's cheap and can be found at any Wal-Mart or hardware store.

I like that wood! It's a little large for the tank but would look spectacular covered with Anubias nana. Do you have any plans for what plant species you want to keep in there?

Regards,
Phil


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

wow hey Phil (from NC who'd a thought it) when I moved the plants were out of complete water for maybe an hour or two, during the time I was moving they were in water and then I got here and set up my 55g (see other topic about 55) with the old 20g water plus some of the Raleigh city water and moved all of the fish from the 20g to the 55g, After acclimating everyone and getting that tank set up I started setting up the 20g the only thing I didn't do was set up my co2 for a couple days (left my reactor in greensboro (moving out of my parents house)). Another note is that I came from well water in greensboro and moved to city water here in Raleigh so there was quite a change in water chemsitry I believe. The plants took about 24-48 hours to do what they did, so I trimed them all down threw out the rotala and old hygro and am trying to save the swords and val. My kribensis pair and most of their babies that I moved from greensboro to here died in about two weeks time, the parents death consisited of fine one day the next rapidly breathing by that night dead. The babies were just dropping like flies, I've still got about 6 left (but that's not saying much as I started with about 30). So I'm not sure what happened exactly but I do know the move has pretty harsh on both my fish and my plants but things are slowly coming back together.

As far as the new tank goes, I like the bigger wood I wanted something to fill up length of the tank, so I'd have plenty of surface area for anubias and ferns. I haven't really thought too hard on what species exactly of plants I want to go w/ in the tank so I'll take any suggestions take to heart. I do know I'd like to go w/ some crypts and anubias, and probably some of the hygro clippings from the 20g will go into this tank as well but I'm not sure how it is all going to come together yet. I've got a guy in NY that ships a nice size box of plants for a pretty good price so I just told him I wanted some nice lowlight plants including crypts ferns and anubias for that tank and he's also sending me some stuff for the 20g but that won't be for like 2 weeks so any recommendations on exact plants I'll loook into and ask him to send me.

Sorry this turned into a book but had a lot to say  (o yeah I will be going to find some of that soil and look into both those clubs I needed some more substrate for the tank anyways b/c it's only about 3/4"-1" deep so I was going to get more sand but I guess I'll get some of the soil instead to add to it)

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, Phillip... Nice to see you're getting your tank set back up after the move. That's a bumer what happen to the plants, I really like the new wood though... _Where did you get it?_


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey trena, the rotala is gone  but I save the dwarf sag it's growing back pretty good and the sword. The wood came from "Fish World", a local fish shop here in Raleigh.

so here's an update after I took Phil's suggestion and went and got some aquatic plant soil:


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

alright 10g update , so the wood that looked so wonderful, started growing a white fungus so I took it out and baked it at 150 till it was hot all the way through, well when I removed it low and behold what do I find, none other then SAP leaking everywhere see:

















so that wood will be going back to lfs it came from and they will be getting an ear full from me (even if they did sell me cheap firemouths)

so I decided to go a different route now w/ this tank so here goes:
first layout:








wasn't crazy about the verical front rock so second layout (plus free crypt):








didn't like it almost buried either so here's the third and current layout until I decide otherwise:









now it's just time to order a big ol' box of low light plants and off I go 

any comments or suggestions are welcome 

Phillip


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

alright well it's been awhile (almost a month) but here's a 10g update (and soon to follow another 10g and 20g update I just got a ton of new plants that are just sitting in the 20g right now and so the 20g will be getting a total tank makeover tomorrow (Tuesday 10/11/05) and the 10g will be getting a couple more plants after that will follow pictures) so enough talk 
10g(small sword in the front will be gone tomorrow and micro sword will be added to cover the front of the tank):


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice. Sorry your previous tank went to crap  (can I say that?). It's a shame you got rid of the driftwood. I thought that white fuzz was normal for new aquarium lumber. At least, that's what I've read from some of the other threads. Either way I like your tank (IMHO I would have found different driftwood, the rocks are kinda "bright").


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

You might wanna test your rocks if they are inert.
I doubt so, theys hould be mucking around with your KH as we speak.


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

punie said:


> You might wanna test your rocks if they are inert.
> I doubt so, theys hould be mucking around with your KH as we speak.


not exactly sure what you're saying, maybe it's just the phrasing, the rocks are out of lfs tanks (store was moving so they were selling everything cheap and so I got these pieces) and all the fish and plants are thriving in my tank, no odd pH swings or anything, don't have a gH/kH test kit so couldn't tell you if it's screwing w/ that (though that is my next purchase)

so here's the final shot of the 10g: 









and here is a crude rought draft of my 20g that I'm still tinkering with (some spaces look crowded (like wisteria/hygro) and some just look odd (ludwiga next to the chain sword) so things are def still going to get moved around and glosso will be planted in the open space around the pot the glosso is in (pot will be gone no doubt):









Phillip


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

What i'm saying is that your rocks will mess with your KH levels.
I've had experience with these rocks (lookalike at least).
Take 1 piece out and dry it, pour some vinegar on it and see if it fizzes.
If it does, its not gonna be good for your tank.


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

alright well some update shots:
10g (o how the hygro grows in a week (also check out that frill it started out as a clipping I stole from work to put in a container that was holding some molly/guppy fry and just thought I'd plant it and see how it did now a month later and I'm going to have to start trimming it soon):









and the 20g (moved stuff into it's permanent spots, just need to plant the glosso (still been over a week but I've been pretty swamped w/ school):









and just a bonus shot, one of my female kribs from my 55g cichlid tank (no plants in there but a giant sword and some fern):









Phillip


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

another update of the 20g (like my new apisto cac double red (there's a female in there too somewhere):









Phillip


----------

